# Question on skin



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay my babygirl recently has begun scratching like mad but it's in one spot, it started when my parents brought home a new puppy. Could it be her nerves? I bought some spray that seems to be helping but I was curious of there was any advice? 

If things are not getting better soon she will be going to the vet in a couple weeks. Unless things get worse then we will be going ASAP 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

yes it could be nerves, I take it you have checked for fleas. Mine chews her foot when she sulks


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It can be such a variety of things, from a fungal infection, to allergies to
parasites, etc. Definitely bring her & the new pup in to the vet's for a skin
scraping. I would do it asap, so you could get to the bottom of it and start
treating asap, or at least so you could eliminate some possible causes. Don't
wait until it gets worse, because if it is a parasite issue the longer you wait 
the tougher it'll be to treat. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. The new pup seems perfectly healthy and fine never scratches beyond the norm for a dog. Once twice a day max. 


I looked her over extremely well for fleas and saw nothing, gave her a very good bath and it didn't seem to help, may try one last time with a bath then see if It helps


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How old is she & what are you feeding?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree that it could be a lot of things and it does beg a number of questions.

What are you feeding?
What are you using to bathe her?
How frequently are you bathing her?
Where is the "one spot"?
How old is she?
What does she weigh?
Is she shy/fearful/timid?
Has she been to the dog park?
Have friends with pets come to visit?
Has anything changed recently-you got a new perfume? Laundry detergent changed? She got heartworm meds? Immunizations? Someone in the home treated for bugs/lawn?


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

jesuschick said:


> I agree that it could be a lot of things and it does beg a number of questions.
> 
> What are you feeding?
> 
> ...


Nope we don't use chemicals around our home for that very reason. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol I forgot to take off the quotes but
My answers are all under your questions in that post


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Agree with LS that it could be anything. Environmental, stress, fungus, parasites, food and more.

My dogs are only bathed 2-3 times per year. Overbathing can dry and irritate the skin. Since your skin sounds like mine, you understand. One ingredient in a good product that is soothing for everyone else can send me to the hospital. 

I know she has eaten the Purina Little Bites food for some time but to help her be as healthy as she can be and live as long as possible, I would read about her food here:

Purina Little Bites Dog Food | Review and Rating

It is a 1 star food (I'd strive for a 4-5 star food) and FULL of known irritants and allergens. They change formulas OFTEN and sometimes you may notice a package change and sometimes Purina does not even do that. One change to the food could be causing this issue.


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

Any suggestions on a 5 star food I can get for her? I want her to have nothing but the best


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ziwi Peak is an excellent complete dried raw food. Lots of the girls on here swear by it. If you want to feed kibble look at grain-free Fromm, Acana Regionals, and Orijen.
Dodfoodavisor.com is a great place to research. Also look in the Diet & Nutrition forum here. There are two sections, one for raw feeding, one for commercial dog foods.


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

For food I would recommend Fromm four star nutritionals grain free varieties. Toby had diarrhea, flaky skin, and waxy ears. Fromm cleared it up. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! 
Well I will be taking her to the vet on July 22nd and will talk to him for sure about foods 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> Wow!
> Well I will be taking her to the vet on July 22nd and will talk to him for sure about foods


I would take the time to get "all studied up" on pet nutrition before you go.

No disrespect intended for your Vet but do not be surprised if they suggest what they sell in their office and either dismiss foods suggested to you here (because they know nothing of it or, frankly, because they do not sell/profit from it).

I'd study products such as Hills Science Diet, IAMS and Eukanuba before going. I'd also bookmark dogfoodadvisor.com on your phone so that you can search the foods they suggest before buying.

Certainly not suggesting ALL Vets are this way, it is just the majority as their canine nutrition training in Vet school is paid for by companies such as those I listed.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I would take the time to get "all studied up" on pet nutrition before you go.
> 
> No disrespect intended for your Vet but do not be surprised if they suggest what they sell in their office and either dismiss foods suggested to you here (because they know nothing of it or, frankly, because they do not sell/profit from it).
> 
> ...


I absolutely second what Karen said!!! Most vets do not even know what Fromm, Acana, or Ziwipeak, etc. are, let alone recommend it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

I set up mckenzie a vet appointment for tomorrow at 3pm  so we will know what's going on then!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

The results are in she has a severe flea allergy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Kayla said:


> The results are in she has a severe flea allergy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad you got an answer and she can get some relief! Hope all goes well with her food change.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update Kayla!

What did your vet recommend? Did you get any topical 
treatment/medicated shampoo/etc.? Was there a secondary 
infection? Did you get antibiotics or anti-fungal meds? I know 
it's important(especially in dogs with flea bite hypersensitivity) 
to try and keep your dog's environment as flea free as possible, 
wash the bedding frequently, use a treatment plan, treat your 
yard, if you have other pets in your home treat them as well.


----------



## Kayla (Jul 3, 2013)

He gave her a antibiotic shot there was an infection she was developing, and told me to just keep it cleaned with some warm water, and he is researching for me for shampoo that he thinks would be best for me. He said her skin is extremely sensitive and wants to be sure that she is healthy. He asked how much I could spend on shampoo that would be easy on me, I told him I would pay whatever was needed for her. He also wants her started on a flea and tick medicine he is suggesting a pill form I forget what it's called but it's 95$ every six months I'm going to call and find out what kind it was so I can research on it. I'm not a huge fan of pill medicines when it comes to her. But ive never really Done pill form flea preventive. He also wants me to Have her teeth cleaned, and start her Keeping a check on her Teeth. As well as wants her on a senior formulated pet Food, he told me to get Her away from the food she is currently on, that it doesnt have the minerals She needs. I asked for suggestions and he said ill make you a list of some foods i recommend to patients. Pick it up in a few days and i will have your list on shampoo and conditioner recommendations. He told me to do some research as well and we could discuss it over and figure out the best for her. She's about to be the only pet in the house since we are moving, but I plan on treating the yard and house as well. She actually did something she hasn't done in a couple weeks last night, slept in bed all night without getting up and getting off the bed. I was so happy and proud



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

